# 2014 Competitions



## jlmcgrath (31/1/14)

Hello fellow brewers!

Here are the rules and guidelines for the 2014 club competitions

Going with a bit of a country specific selection this year.

*America*

Peoples choice will be judged at the March 10th meeting. The BJCP comp will be judged March 15th/16th at a location to be determined.

Accepted BJCP styles:
1A. Lite American Lager
1B. Standard American Lager
1C. Premium American Lager
2C. Classic American Pilsner
4A. Dark American Lager
6A. Cream Ale
6B. Blonde Ale
6D. American Wheat or Rye
7B. California Common Beer
10A. American Pale Ale
10B. American Amber Ale
10C. American Brown Ale
13E. American Stout
14B. American IPA
14C. Imperial IPA
19C. American Barleywine

Lots of styles to choose from. Hope to see something other than a bunch of IPAs






*2014 English Ironbrewer*

The special ingredient for this year is your process and fermentation!

This year we will all be brewing an Engligh ESB from the same recipe.

Peoples choice will be judged at the June 9th meeting. The BJCP comp will be judged June 14th/15th at a location to be determined.

For extract, feel free to use either dry or liquid. Your choice, but remember dry malt extract usually gives 350 Lº/kg or 42 pppg while liquid extract gives 300 Lº/kg or 36pppg.

OG- 1.054
IBU- 40 (calculated using Rager)
Color- 17 ebc

60 min boil

Recipe based on 70% efficiency and a 23L batch into the fermenter.

*All-grain version*

Domestic Pale malt 91.5 %
Pale crystal 5.5%
Dark crystal 3.0%

East Kent Goldings (60 min) 32 IBU
East Kent Goldings (20 min) 5 IBU
East Kent Goldings (1 min) 3 IBU

60 min mash @ 67C

Ferment @ 20C with Wyeast 1968 London ESB

*Extract version*

Light Malt extract (dry or liquid) 91.5 %

Steeping grains
Pale crystal 5.5%
Dark crystal 3.0%

East Kent Goldings (60 min) 32 IBU
East Kent Goldings (20 min) 5 IBU
East Kent Goldings (1 min) 3 IBU

60 min mash @ 67C

Ferment @ 20C with Wyeast 1968 London ESB

*Belgium*

Peoples choice will be judged at the August 11th meeting. The BJCP comp will be judged August 16th/17th at a location to be determined.

Accepted BJCP styles:
16A. Witbier
16B. Belgian Pale Ale
16C. Saison
16D. Bieri de Garde
16E. Belgian Specialty Ale
17B. Flanders Red Ale
17C. Flanders Brown Ale/Oud Bruin
17D. Straight (unblended) Lambic
17E. Geuze
17F. Fruit Lambic
18A. Belgian Blond Ale
18B. BelgianDubbel
18C. Belgian tripel
18D. Belgian Golden Strong Ale
18E. Belgian Strong Dark Ale

Another competition with lots of style choices and interesting beers. Maybe we will see some beers utilizing those scary bugs. Make sure to watch your fermentation temps!

*Mead/cider *

Peoples choice will be judged at the November 10th meeting. The BJCP comp will be judged November 15th/16th at a location to be determined.

This will be a first for the club as far as I know. Get in on the honey bulk buy.

Accepted BJCP styles are:
24A. Dry Mead
24B. Semi-sweet Mead
24C. Sweet Mead
25A. Cyser
25B. Pyment
25C. Other Fruit Melomel
26A. Metheglin
26B. Braggot
26C. Open category Mead
27A. Common Cider
27B. French Cider
27D. Common Perry
27E. Traditionl Perry
28A. New England Cider
28B. Fruit Cider
28C. Appelwine
28D. Other Special Cider/Perry


Rules:
1. A minimum of 1.5L of beer must be entered for peoples choice.
2. A minimum of 500ml of beer must be entered for the BJCP Competition
3. Two or more beers may be entered per person per comp, but only one is eligible for a certificate
4. Members and non-members may enter club competitions, however only members will be
eligible for certificates, prizes and the annual trophy
5. The three highest scoring entries in each club competition will receive a certificate
6. The people’s choice, or most popular entry, will receive a prize
7. The annual Club Champion Brewer will receive a trophy
8. To be eligible for Club Champion Brewer you must enter a minimum of two club competitions
per calendar year
9. The Club Champion Brewer is based on average of the two highest scoring entries in different competitions, per calendar year

Any Questions?


----------



## itguy1953 (1/2/14)

Which club?


----------



## pimpsqueak (1/2/14)

Perth Brewclub: WestCoast Brewers


----------



## jlmcgrath (28/4/14)

Bit of a rules change afte rthe first comp.

Rules:
1. Members and non-members may enter club competitions, however, only members will be eligible for
certificates, prizes and the annual champion brewers trophy.

2. Two or more beers may be entered per brewer, per comp, but only one is eligible for certificates and prizes.

3. A brewer is not required to enter beer in *BOTH* the Peoples Choice and BJCP portion of the competition.

4. A minimum of 1.5L of beer must be entered for peoples choice.

5. The people’s choice, or most popular entry, will receive a prize.

6. A minimum of 3 x 330ml bottles of beer must be entered for the BJCP portion of the competition.

7. Last 3 beers in mini Best of Show round will receive place certificates.

8. The annual Club Champion Brewer will receive 2 trophies. One to keep, one to hold for the year.

9. To be eligible for Club Champion Brewer you must enter a minimum of two club competitions
per calendar year

10. The Club Champion Brewer is based on the average of a brewers two highest scoring entries, in different
competitions, per calendar year


----------



## jaypes (28/4/14)

jlmcgrath said:


> 4. A minimum of 1.5L of beer must be entered for peoples choice.


Jaysus, how many judges do you have?


----------



## jlmcgrath (28/4/14)

Peoples choice is the whole club tasting. Usually about 30 people


----------

